# S4 b5 6spd trans question



## AAAOOODee (Apr 24, 2009)

just wonderin, how much the stock b5 trans can take as far as torque/hp and is it ok to do high rpm (4500-6500rpm) launches with it, it seems that with quattro and a high launch rpm it would be puttin alotta stress on the tranny, i would not do this often if ever but i will prob be racing the car and would like to know what to perform in terms of mods to keep the trans reliable im prob going to be looking at about 400- 475hp with k04s/ apr chip / catless exhaust / aftermkt downpipe....the apr website says with the chip alone that id be getting "318hp/382lb-ft" seems like alot of torque. the car would be a 6 spd most likely 2002, prob looking at buying come summer. what if anything at that power should i be doing to keep the trans together.
thanks guys


----------



## SLC18T (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: S4 b5 6spd trans question (AAAOOODee)*

The stock trans and rods have been known to hold up to and sometimes over 500 whp. The APR numbers are at the crank. I would expect somewhere around 400 whp, depending on the tune with K04s and the other mods you listed. I have the same plans with my build. 
There were only 840 2002 B5 S4s imported. They are very hard to find. There are very few differences between the 2000 and 2001 and 2001.5 and 2002s. I prefer the 2000 badges because they resemble the S2, original "S" car. 
As far as launching with that much power, I do not have any experience in that matter. Mine is just APR 93 right now.


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

Jay from Jmh tuning has beat the snot repeatedly out of OEM S4 6spd's and the trannys keep on going....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8BZjr12ddY


----------

